
New remnant radio galaxy detected - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-remnant-radio-galaxy.html
======
amerine

      "The morphological characteristics of J1615+5452 coupled with its spectral properties and synchrotron age helped us to classify the peculiar source as a dying radio galaxy," the authors of the paper wrote.
    

Loved this from the article.

